# Total Lap Hyst any suggestions for coding



## AngieG (Oct 10, 2007)

My providers recently began to do a true Total Laparoscopic Hyst. I believe for a uterus under 250 grams the procedure code should be 58550 but the doctors disagree. What procedure code would you use?
Thanks for your input,
Angie


----------



## bremo (Nov 1, 2007)

That is what we code, just a plain lavh without bso, correct?


----------



## chrisali (Nov 6, 2007)

I use code 58578, the unlisted code.  In 2008 there will be codes for what they are doing.


----------



## ajs (Nov 7, 2007)

ACOG suggested using either 58550 with a modifier 52 or using an unlsted code.  And yes there are new codes for 2008 for this procedure.


----------



## lromero (Nov 16, 2007)

*Total laparoscopic hysterectomy*



chrisali said:


> I use code 58578, the unlisted code.  In 2008 there will be codes for what they are doing.



I too have a provider who will performing this procedure and was stumped for a code in 2007. Question, when you use the unlisted CPT and submit an op-report with it, do you get a proper reimbursement?

Thanks
Lisa
email:Lisa.DeMichael@scrmc.hma.org
Medical Solutions for Women


----------

